# I hate this hobby



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I had a mini crash this weekend. I had to sit and watch a few SPS' just malt away. It's something that happens over the ocean called the perfect storm. You have Weather fronts coming in from all sides to make one big storm, and this is what I had happen this weekend. first my Calcium bottomed out to around 290ppm so I used the reef calculator to see how much B-Ionic I needed to bring it back up to 450ppm and it was 35oz. yes 35oz's the reason it got so low was as all my stony's started to grow I never adjusted my dose. So I added 30oz over a few days. I was looking for my ALK to drop but it didn't, but what did happen is my salt level went up to 1.032 and with all that going on I reached in the tank to move some things around and the water felt hot come to find out one of my heaters was stuck on and the tank got up to 87 degrees. I think I got it stable, but I'm not out of the woods yet. This is a big shock to the system and I have to bring it back around slowly. I'll update as I get it back in shape. And any advice would help.Thanks.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

You got any Vodka left? (for you not the tank). *old dude

Sounds like you have done what you can and have done the best.

1) don't you wish you had use calcium chloride that costs $8 for 25 pounds (cal chlor) of $20 for 50 pounds (tetra flake) now?

2) Looks like you learned why I don't use or recommend heaters in tanks that are in air conditioned rooms.


Hope things will straighten out. Your tank was and probably still is awesome.


my .02


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> You got any Vodka left? (for you not the tank). *old dude
> 
> Sounds like you have done what you can and have done the best.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob(yea I could use that drink now) the only thing about the two part is I can't for some reason find the Calcium Chloride anywhere around here. The only thing close was something that was mixed and I don't want to trust that. I have never had heat problems before because my fish room stays about 79 degrees because it runs on it's own central system, so to be on the safe side I added a inline heater. The next thing I'm going to do is added maybe a reef keeper or something along those lines(I don't have a DIY for that) to watch the whole thing. For the most part I saved what I could but there where a few there was no hope for. And a few inverts fell by the way side as well. I hate when stuff like this happens. We are suppose to be sustaining life not killing it. This make me have even more respect for the ocean and the little piece of it we have in our homes.


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear that trouble, it seems like evreything goes wrong at once.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

scribbles said:


> i am so sorry to hear that trouble, it seems like evreything goes wrong at once.


How about that...Any one of those things by there self and I wouldn't have blinked but all at once chaos.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes this hobby be a cruel mistress, however we learn from our mistakes and live to buy coral another day  Im sorry this has happened it really sucks but you have a beautiful tank and you have to be skilled to have a tank as fine as yours. Im sure you will be able to get her back up and looking great in no time


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> Yes this hobby be a cruel mistress, however we learn from our mistakes and live to buy coral another day  Im sorry this has happened it really sucks but you have a beautiful tank and you have to be skilled to have a tank as fine as yours. Im sure you will be able to get her back up and looking great in no time


Thanks for the encouragement. The one thing that I learned is the more we think we know about this hobby the less we really know. As soon as we think we have most of the answers somebody changes the questions.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey trouble here is a link for the 2 part recipe
An Improved Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

archer772 said:


> Hey trouble here is a link for the 2 part recipe
> An Improved Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


 Thanks,but I have the recipe...And one advantage of using B-Ionic is it also replenishes trace elements. If I had it on hand I would use a DIY 2 part, but out here I'm stuck in a time warp. What most people can walk into a store and grab off the shelf I have to order. So when I do order I order 2 or 3 at a time. I have enough B-Ionic to last the rest of the year. I would hope I can find the Dow flakes by time I need to have some.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Trouble.

calcium chloride is used to speed hardening of concrete in cold temperatures. Check you local redimix companies and ask for calcium chloride.

If you can get pure magnesium chloride from building supply places as ice melter you are extremely lucky.

I get both here from an industrial chemical supplier. 

my .02


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> Trouble.
> 
> calcium chloride is used to speed hardening of concrete in cold temperatures. Check you local redimix companies and ask for calcium chloride.
> 
> ...


I'll check into it tomorrow. What do you do about trace Elements? I have used part of the 2 part well 2 part plus 1 if you count the Magnesium. I still use the Epson salt for my magnesium, and when I start a new tank or I need to give a boost to one that's already up and running I use baking soda for the ALK. When I was looking to do my own I just couldn't find pure Calcium Chloride. It would save a lot of money and I could always get the trace Elements from another source.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> I'll check into it tomorrow. What do you do about trace Elements? I have used part of the 2 part well 2 part plus 1 if you count the Magnesium. I still use the Epson salt for my magnesium, and when I start a new tank or I need to give a boost to one that's already up and running I use baking soda for the ALK. When I was looking to do my own I just couldn't find pure Calcium Chloride. It would save a lot of money and I could always get the trace Elements from another source.


I dose very small amounts of iron (ferris gluconate i think) do keep macros healthy but that's about it. there are trace element summaryis.

an interesting thread here on dosing nitrates.

Nitrate addition - Reef Central Online Community

I think the trace elements if dosed at all can be done with the various suppplements. But I don't have sps corals in my tanks.

Finally the use of magnesium sulfate (epsom salts) exclusively for magnesium over a year can add too much sulfate. you might want to look for the magnesium chloride.

my .02


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi James, 
That really is frustrating! 
I would agree that investing in a reefkeeper is a smart decision. You would plug your heater into it and let the more accurate and reliable thermometer of the reefkeeper turn off the outlet that powers the heater when the tank gets too warm (or warm enough). It's a safety net and a good investment imo. I have the RKE.

Also, as you may know (but worth mentioning), when your SPS start melting from the bottom up, try and frag some tips off to save it. 

This falls into the tears category, so its expected. A reef takes a lot of blood, sweat, and tears. It's part of the hobby and so just roll with the punches.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> I dose very small amounts of iron (ferris gluconate i think) do keep macros healthy but that's about it. there are trace element summaryis.
> 
> an interesting thread here on dosing nitrates.
> 
> ...


I looked over the thread you added that's a good read. And as far as the Epsom salt I hardly use it I did to aid in coralline growth, but it wouldn't hurt to get some magnesium chloride if I can find it. Again another way to save a few bucks.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Hi James,
> That really is frustrating!
> I would agree that investing in a reefkeeper is a smart decision. You would plug your heater into it and let the more accurate and reliable thermometer of the reefkeeper turn off the outlet that powers the heater when the tank gets too warm (or warm enough). It's a safety net and a good investment imo. I have the RKE.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the RK elite other then a PH probe what other probes can you add? I know this is just part of the process but it doesn't stop it from hurting. And I was able to save a few pieces by cutting off some of the tips.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Tank looks a lot better today after changing a few gals. a day I was able to get the salt level down to 1.026 and a steady 80 degrees but somebody help me out with this one now I have a brown algae bloom. PO4's are still 0 and NO3 are 0 as-well could it be from some of the die off. It's mostly on the sand and a few places on some pvc? And I just want to say thank-you to everybody for your help. And I have to take back my first statement I don't hate the hobby I think I love it to much.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

trouble93 said:


> I was looking at the RK elite other then a PH probe what other probes can you add? I know this is just part of the process but it doesn't stop it from hurting. And I was able to save a few pieces by cutting off some of the tips.


You can get an ORP probe on the same module that runs the PH probe. 
You can get the thermometer as well, that also goes on the module that runs the PH and ORP probes










You can also now get a module that can do the Salinity with a probe, it also does PH and temp as well. This module recently came out, it wasn't always available. What's cool is they keep adding stuff to do with the head unit.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

What do you think about this one: 

Description
ReefKeeper Lite Level 3

ReefKeeper Lite Preliminary Product Information
Expandable - up to 4 modules (PC4s, SL1s or MLC)
pH, ORP, and switch inputs (w/ optional SL1)
16 timers / 16 alarms
Audible / Visual alarms
Wavemaker
Dual Stage Temperature Controller
Moonlight Controller (w/optional MLC)
Light Controller
Pump Controller

ReefKeeper Lite - Level 3 Includes:
1 x Head unit (GC2)
2 x PC4 (total of 8 outlets)
1 x SL1 (pH, ORP, temp, 2 x switch inputs)
1 x Temp Probe
1 x pH Probe Kit
_________________


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That's a good start, then you can upgrade later and get the ORP probe to plug into that SL1 module, and keep your eye on that measurement. It's certainly not needed but certainly good for additional insight. 
You might end up with more PC4's over time based on how many things you plan on plugging in. 
Also, the NET module is something you might want later so you can connect it to your computer and run reports and such that way. 
Also, the limit of 4 modules overall is the thing that you need to consider if it'll be a problem for you later. With two PC4's and one SL1, that's already 3 modules right there. But at the price the RKL comes, its value packed and a really great deal for what you can do with it.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> That's a good start, then you can upgrade later and get the ORP probe to plug into that SL1 module, and keep your eye on that measurement. It's certainly not needed but certainly good for additional insight.
> You might end up with more PC4's over time based on how many things you plan on plugging in.
> Also, the NET module is something you might want later so you can connect it to your computer and run reports and such that way.
> Also, the limit of 4 modules overall is the thing that you need to consider if it'll be a problem for you later. With two PC4's and one SL1, that's already 3 modules right there. But at the price the RKL comes, its value packed and a really great deal for what you can do with it.


Thanks I'll go ahead and order it this week.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome, nice choice. It really helps dial things in, automate things, and alert you about whats going on in (and around!) the tank. Nice choice. Their support over there is fantastic as well.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Malfunctioning heaters is why I try to use two small heaters instead of one big one. If one heads south or too far north for that matter I can usually catch it and stop the train wreck before it gets out of control and too far gone.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Imaexpat2 said:


> Malfunctioning heaters is why I try to use two small heaters instead of one big one. If one heads south or too far north for that matter I can usually catch it and stop the train wreck before it gets out of control and too far gone.


There was 2 one in the sump and one in the tank. It's always a good thing to have 2 but it doesn't matter if one of them get's stuck on. The only thing that happens in that case is the good one will cut off and the other will keep on heating.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Awesome, nice choice. It really helps dial things in, automate things, and alert you about whats going on in (and around!) the tank. Nice choice. Their support over there is fantastic as well.


I kick the idea around a few Month back and then dragged my feet about getting it...now I wish I had. Always follow your first mind. Question can I use another probe instead of the ORP?


----------

